# Sound Proofing HVAC Equipment



## hoek (Sep 28, 2005)

I am not sure where this thread should be placed but my question deals with HVAC equipment...

Does anyone have a suggestion or an idea for sound proofing outdoor HVAC equipment? Currently we have approx. 25 tons of equipment placed inside of a wooden fence enclosure with a wooden trellis on top. Our idea is to line the fence with some sort of sound absorbing material but we are having trouble finding one that works for exterior applications. While these units are not putting out a tremendous amount of noise the idea is to get it low enough that people passing them on the sidewalk, which the sit directly next to, do not notice a change above the ambient sound of the street. 

Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated!
-hoek


----------



## rabadger (Oct 5, 2005)

Get the installation instructions on the equipment or call the factory with model and serial numbers. The instructions will give you min requirements for free air area around the units. If the equipment is fully hermetic, ask the factory about compressor blankets.

Also check into electronic fan speed head pressure controls for low temp application. Your application may be the type that would allow the fan speed to be reduced certain times of the year.


----------

